# Confirmation of what we already knew......



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 389009


Absolutely.


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

When I first started, I made an Excel spreadsheet showing all my tips. I wanted to be able to see where they were coming from. It was broken down to men vs women and even further to whites, blacks, Hispanic, and Asian. If an older white man got in, I was almost guaranteed a tip. The absolute worst tippers are black women. I'm not being racist, just stating a fact. The goal of these metrics was to increase my tips.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

This leaves out many of the more interesting aspects of the study.

1. When tipping was built into the Uber app, it was designed in with the intent that drivers would receive tips on 10%-15% of rides. They wanted an absolute max of 20%. If tips were given on greater than 20% of rides, then they considered their app design to be a failure.

2. Male drivers make more money on average than female drivers, even though the ping algorithm is gender blind and female drivers receive more in tips (on average).

3. In general, there is no correlation between tipping and quality of service. Tipping is largely dependent on things that are beyond the driver's control: disposition of the passenger, race/gener of the driver, etc.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Cabledawg said:


> When I first started, I made an Excel spreadsheet showing all my tips. I wanted to be able to see where they were coming from. It was broken down to men vs women and even further to whites, blacks, Hispanic, and Asian. If an older white man got in, I was almost guaranteed a tip. The absolute worst tippers are black women. I'm not being racist, just stating a fact. The goal of these metrics was to increase my tips.


I've received plenty of tips from black women young and old. I had one the other day she canceled her ride cause her friend came to get her and she still walked over and handed me $2 even after I explained she was charged the $5.

For me the absolute worst are millennials not only they don't tip but not even truly appreciative of the ride. Many sarcastically say something like got your 5 stars


----------



## Don Fanucci (May 26, 2019)

Who’s to say you didn’t get tipped welcome to a rigged system and if you don’t think it’s rigged you’re kidding yourself


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I receive plenty of tips from black women. There isn't a large black population in Utah but the ones that are here tend to be well educated and polite - often having moved from other states to work for companies here. 

Tips here tend to follow the socioeconomic status. Poor, no tip. Wealthy, more tips.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

losiglow said:


> Poor, no tip. Wealthy, more tips


Disagree. Joe Bag-o-donuts tips more and more frequent than Joseph Moneybags!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Did you run out of balls then? It sounds like your tips are down now.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'd say 25% of my rides tip.......BUT........the tip $ are on average only 8% of my daily take. 

That.

Just.

Sucks.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Disagree. Joe Bag-o-donuts tips more and more frequent than Joseph Moneybags!


I tend to agree with you at least in my market. The dishwashers, bussers, bag boys, and fast food employees seem to tip more than the well off folks.

I pick up a young black lady in her early 20's 2-3 times a week, either from her low income apartment or where she bags food at the grocery store. She does not talk outside of a pleasant hello, never a change in facial expressions and rarely any eye contact. This is a minimum fare trip, from my door to pick-up to drop-off and back to my door is 1.7 miles. She always leaves a $3.00 tip in the app.

I pick up another white couple in their late 50's multiple times per week. Take them from their $1.3 home to any various restaurants or back home from a restaurant. Very polite, he is a pilot for American Airlines she is realtor selling luxury homes any where from $1.5 million to $10+ million. She sells 5-7 houses a year with a minimum commission of around $52,500 on a $1.5 million home. They have never tipped me one time.

Point is I don't think you can ever really know who will or won't tip. I am often surprised by who does and does not tip me.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I wish 16% of my riders tipped
That article is a freaking lie too!


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Bartenders and waitresses don't tip me.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Should go to their place of employment and return the favor . I get not tipping,if your a server and you do that it's shitty.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Cabledawg said:


> When I first started, I made an Excel spreadsheet showing all my tips. I wanted to be able to see where they were coming from. It was broken down to men vs women and even further to whites, blacks, Hispanic, and Asian. If an older white man got in, I was almost guaranteed a tip. The absolute worst tippers are black women. I'm not being racist, just stating a fact. The goal of these metrics was to increase my tips.


I'm not a racist either but after 10,000 Uber driver trips I can safely say that African American woman have a tendency to be the meanest and most problematic out of all my pax's.just sayin


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> This leaves out many of the more interesting aspects of the study.
> 
> 1. When tipping was built into the Uber app, it was designed in with the intent that drivers would receive tips on 10%-15% of rides. They wanted an absolute max of 20%. If tips were given on greater than 20% of rides, then they considered their app design to be a failure.
> 
> ...


I think that allowing tips was also part of the damage control strategy of "181 and a half days of no change".


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They are not cheapskates, they just don’t have the money. If they had money, they would order XL or higher.
My guess, about 5% have 5000$+ cash saved Other 95% don’t have money or don’t know how to save money.
Rent- this is the number 1 problem then the car. 
Everyday U/l pax should not tip.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cabledawg said:


> If an older white man got in, I was almost guaranteed a tip. The absolute worst tippers are black women. I'm not being racist, just stating a fact. The goal of these metrics was to increase my tips.


I don't see how a spreadsheet could increase your tips. Unless you have the ability to turn a black woman into an older white man.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't see how a spreadsheet could increase your tips. Unless you have the ability to turn a black woman into an older white man.


Do you even Lyft, bro?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

tc49821 said:


> Should go to their place of employment and return the favor . I get not tipping,if your a server and you do that it's shitty.


When they hand my drink I say "I want you to know I truly appreciate this"

They have a blank look on their face. Priceless


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Do you even Lyft, bro?


Not much any more to be honest. Now that Lyft has done away with its surge and Uber still has at least some surge, Uber often outbids Lyft for my services.

Also, now that Lyft has gone from 6 DF per day down to 2 almost useless short duration DF, the number of rides I do for them has been reduced even further.


----------

